# 1st IUI scan too late



## 12tigger (May 9, 2009)

Hi there

DH and I went to day 12 scan to start first round of IUI last Friday and found follicle would rupture in 12 hours and would not wait til monday, Clomid had worked too well! Told to try naturally. (DH has ED, I have vaginism - to try naturally is not a joke.)

I cried - a lot. IUI now scheduled for next month  

Sorry ladies but found scan to be AGONY

Scan operator asked if i had full bladder, had to walk across treament area (in front of other patients) to go to loo, only to have wand stuck in again.

DH had to ask operator if they knew i had vaginism.

At the end they couldnt the wand out!!!!!

'JUST relax' I was told Hurumph

Still have back pain from the dear wand

Yesterday got trapped wind - DH just about coping with me passing wind!

Has anyone got any encouraging words for us?


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi 12tigger
So sorry to hear about your first iui. I can't help you with the "wand" issue I'm afraid (my dh calls it the "sonic willie" !!) but if they aren't doing it already, I would ask your clinic if they could do your bloods to monitor your hormones on your next iui cycle, so you don't miss out and ovulate too early again. 

I ovulated early on my first iui, which meant we missed the window completely, so for the next ones my doc agreed to start taking bloods around cd8, every few days with scans, so they could monitor my hormones and wouldn't miss the surge next time. It meant they caught the surge both times (I never needed the trigger) although they didn't work (I did have a chem pg though on the 2nd one)

Also, I personally think cd12 is a bit late for a first scan, perhaps you could ask them to start scanning you earlier, say day 8 or something... 

Wish you loads of luck


----------



## angelajely (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi
Sorry about your experience so far. doesn't sound like a very sympathetic or knowledgeable nurse!
I have scans on day 2 of cycle, then a week later then every other day or so after than depending on blood results and follicle size, I know every clinic is different but not scanning til day 12 is weird and no bloods is weirder! They are really going totally on bloods for me- my follies and hormones aren't really working in sync but original reason for IUI was donor sperm. I'm currently in the middle of scans and getting to the point where IUI is very close. I'm terrified they're going to miss it but shouldnt do as I'm in every day now for checks- ask ifyour clinic will do that.

Good luck


----------



## 12tigger (May 9, 2009)

Hi there 

Thank you both for your advice

Yes the clinic is going to start scanning me on day 8 next month so that we catch it in time 

I dont know much about blood tests though

The clinic has a very high success rate so im just putting all my hope in their statistics - 38 is looming on the horizon and none of us is getting any younger!

Thanks again


----------



## angelajely (Jun 18, 2009)

The blood tests seem to be the most important thing with ours.
even though my follicles were growing and big enough, and I was having ovulation pains and mucus, they wouldnt do anything til the bloods said it was happening- which it was so I was right! good to know us women know our own bodies! They look for hormone surges inthe  blood to track when ovulation takes place so that the timing is perfect. Everyone has bloods at ours no matter what procedure/ treatment they are having but i suppose clinics have different ways of doing things. Fingers crossed for you. I had my IUI today. I don't know much about your problems but make sure your bladder is full, my first IUI took nearly an hour cos mine wasn't! Last 2 taken 5 mins or less!Good luck
x


----------

